# Rainbow Squid



## MilburnCreek (Jan 7, 2013)

A nutritious, low-cal dinner salad

Minutes to Prepare: 15
Minutes to Cook: 25
Number of Servings: 2 normal ( I can eat both servings in one seating)

*Ingredients*

    1.5 T Olive Oil
    4 garlic cloves
    2 cups mixed orange, yellow, and red sweet peppers
    1/2 cup scallions
    8 oz fresh, cleaned, drained squid
    juice of two fresh lemons
    1 t. black pepper
    3 tablespoons Sun-Dried Tomato Vinaigrette Dressing
    4 oz. mesclun salad mix

*Directions*

1) Prepare: wash and slice squid into 1 inch pieces. Finely chop 4 garlic cloves. Cut sweet peppers into narrow julienne-style strips (enough for at least two cups). Chop Scallions.

2) Heat olive oil in a large sauce pan on medium heat. Add garlic. After 5 mins, add peppers. After 10 mins, add scallions. Mix well.

3) Place *well-drained* squid in pan; add juice of two lemons, and black pepper. Cook about another 3 minutes. If too much liquid is present, pour off.

4) While squid is cooking, place mesclun salad on plates. Add squid/pepper/salad mix. Top with a fat-free sun-dried tomato vinaigrette (such as Kens).

Serving Size: Makes one to two large salads to be used as dinner.

*Nutritional Value (if treated as ONE serving)*

    Calories: 606.4 
    Total Fat: 24.2 g
    Cholesterol: 528.2 mg
    Sodium: 461.6 mg
    Total Carbs: 61.0 g
    Dietary Fiber: 8.0 g
    Protein: 40.0 g


----------



## Ares Big (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks, just thought the other day about some new salad, herețs the answer !


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh man! I missed this one Millburn.  I absolutley love squid ,octopus , shellfish 
etc. This one i'll be trying in the next few days when I do my grocery run. 
Thanks a bunch Millburn... T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2013)

No no no.. Squid belongs left in the ocean . Milburn isn't there some steak dish my brother ..??


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL....I 'll have to work on some steak dished for you (Is there ANYTHING else to do with steak besides marinating it in Black Pepper and Jack Daniels, searing it over a high grill, and eating it rare?!?!?)

BUT, I have to say....4-5 nights of every week at our house is SEAFOOD....I have an extra freezer just to stock it all...it goes FAST!


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 1, 2013)

I moving ole buddy!  T


----------

